# Can I specify the number of seats available since I have a rider of my own?



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

Going for a pretty long drive to a place I plan to visit with my wife. I am contemplating picking up some riders along the way. Can I specify the number of seats available for this particular trip? Is there a setting I can set in my app?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

wuber88 said:


> Going for a pretty long drive to a place I plan to visit with my wife. I am contemplating picking up some riders along the way. Can I specify the number of seats available for this particular trip? Is there a setting I can set in my app?


Welcome to the forum.

The answer is that you need to have all 4 passenger seats available. Uber doesn't allow you to have anyone except the Uber passengers and yourself in the car when doing Uber rides.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmmm. I am just thinking about it as I am not even sure my wife would be ok with the idea. But I guess this Uber rule just nips it in the bud.
Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I never understood why this is a ppolicy. As rideshare, why cant I share my ride while i have someone with me? As the OP wants to share a ride while he and his wife go traveling, why shouldnt he be able to share that ride? As long as its stated in the request.

Perhaps it can be a rider setting where they can get a 10% discount if theyre willing to accept a driver that has their own passenger with them (wife,he, child, etc) I think it should at least be an option.

When the driver accepts the ping, the pax can be allerted that driver has a front seat pax and the ride will be discounted by 10% if they accept the ride.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

I like your idea. I have the same question as to the rationale behind this Uber rule. If they don’t care that I stuff all strangers in my car, why would they care if one of them is related to me?
If the reason behind this is that they want to max the capacity, the reality is the reverse—I’m not taking ANY riders in this case.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Passengers use the app because they know we've passed a background check - random people who might ride along with us are not guaranteed to have passed a background check. 

Now, if you have uber pool in your market , I guess you could pick up pool pax - I don't know how pool works


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

That doesn’t make sense. I am still the driver (who passed the background check). The issue here relates to (one of) the passengers. They don’t pass background checks, AFAIK. They are strangers to each other. Why does it matter if one of the passengers relates to me? The only difference is that passenger is non-paying. But it shouldn’t affect (and doesn’t, I am pretty sure) affect how much the rest pay for their rides.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I never understood why this is a ppolicy. As rideshare, why cant I share my ride while i have someone with me? As the OP wants to share a ride while he and his wife go traveling, why shouldnt he be able to share that ride? As long as its stated in the request.
> 
> Perhaps it can be a rider setting where they can get a 10% discount if theyre willing to accept a driver that has their own passenger with them (wife,he, child, etc) I think it should at least be an option.
> 
> When the driver accepts the ping, the pax can be allerted that driver has a front seat pax and the ride will be discounted by 10% if they accept the ride.


One word answer...

Insurance.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

wuber88 said:


> That doesn't make sense. I am still the driver (who passed the background check). The issue here relates to (one of) the passengers. They don't pass background checks, AFAIK. They are strangers to each other. Why does it matter if one of the passengers relates to me? The only difference is that passenger is non-paying. But it shouldn't affect (and doesn't, I am pretty sure) affect how much the rest pay for their rides.


Unless your pax requests pool, their expectation is that the car picking them up has people in it who have passed a background check. (they are expecting only one person in the car - the driver)

You could get away with having someone else with you if you accept pool requests (I would think)


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> One word answer...
> 
> Insurance.


STOP writing logical common sense

NO PLACE on this thread


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> Unless your pax requests pool, their expectation is that the car picking them up has people in it who have passed a background check.


 Any felon could steal a Uber driver's phone and suddenly they are an Uber driver unless they happen to get the "image verification" pop-up. The expectation is that the driver passed a check but the reality is that no driver may necessarily be who they are supposed to be.

And the same is true with taxis and police cars. Anyone can make their car look like a taxi cab or a police car, or could have stolen one.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Any felon could steal a Uber driver's phone and suddenly they are an Uber driver unless they happen to get the "image verification" pop-up. The expectation is that the driver passed a check but the reality is that no driver may necessarily be who they are supposed to be.
> 
> And the same is true with taxis and police cars. Anyone can make their car look like a taxi cab or a police car, or could have stolen one.


Sure, but that still doesn't mean you can have someone else ride with you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> Sure, but that still doesn't mean you can have someone else ride with you.


Huh? I never said otherwise. In any case, if the only reason your wife can't ride is because she hasn't passed a background check, maybe Uber should let you pay a fee to have a background check done on your friends and family members so they can be with you when you drive.

I never will understand the background check obsession many people have. People are too afraid of each other I think because they mostly go about unarmed.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok, it does make sense in the case of a UberX rider. He or she doesn’t expect anybody else in the car except the driver and he/she is paying a premium for that.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Violation of TOS, but you could probably get away with taking only poo rides along the way and avoiding pickups when you are at seatbelt capacity.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> One word answer...
> 
> Insurance.


Whats the difference between insuring me and 2 uber pax and me, my pax and 1 Uber pax? If you have adequate personal/commercial insurance, youre significant other will be fine. Either you have adequate insurance or you don't, regardless of the pax being uber or your husband.



Trafficat said:


> Huh? I never said otherwise. In any case, if the only reason your wife can't ride is because she hasn't passed a background check, maybe Uber should let you pay a fee to have a background check done on your friends and family members so they can be with you when you drive.
> 
> I never will understand the background check obsession many people have. People are too afraid of each other I think because they mostly go about unarmed.


I was about to say this, have them background check as preloaded pax that could ride with you.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Here it is from Uber, make of it what you will:
https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...-?nodeId=9db0159e-437e-4932-bbd2-59002f83adde


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Whats the difference between insuring me and 2 uber pax and me, my pax and 1 Uber pax? If you have adequate personal/commercial insurance, youre significant other will be fine. Either you have adequate insurance or you don't, regardless of the pax being uber or your husband.


The pax would be covered by Uber's insurance. They're legitimate Uber pax and doing nothing wrong.

The person who would *not* be covered would be the *spouse*. And if you file a claim with your regular personal car insurance, they would deny the claim AND cancel your policy because you're using the car for rideshare and they don't insure for that.

I could also see Uber's insurance company refusing to cover _damage to the car_ or any injuries to the driver. They will still protect the paying pax, but if you're violating the TOS, I could see them saying you're not covered.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> The pax would be covered by Uber's insurance. They're legitimate Uber pax and doing nothing wrong.
> 
> The person who would *not* be covered would be the *spouse*. And if you file a claim with your regular personal car insurance, they would deny the claim AND cancel your policy because you're using the car for rideshare and they don't insure for that.
> 
> I could also see Uber's insurance company refusing to cover _damage to the car_ or any injuries to the driver. They will still protect the paying pax, but if you're violating the TOS, I could see them saying you're not covered.


I'm not speaking to just forcing the issue now, violating TOS. I'm talking about making personal passengers a legitimate option, as part of the TOS. If I'm ridesharing, why am I limited to sharing my ride when I'm alone? Theoretically, if the misses and I are heading into downtown Dallas, why can't I share a ride with another couple who want to do the same thing?

Uber's liability coverage covers for $1kk for up to 4 pax, it has ample coverage to cover 2 Uber Pax, myself and my personal pax.


----------



## madchicken (Mar 17, 2018)

Juet tell the pax this is uber pool lol ...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> why cant I share my ride while i have someone with me? As the OP ... why shouldnt he be able to share that ride?...


So say you're name is Rocky, and you're a flying squirrel kinda down on his luck, just trying to make it in the world, and you broke your wing, and you've got a big appointment to meet your friend Bullwinkle at the moose convention, but you can't fly, and you would take the flying option obviously but it's not ready yet so you have take an uberx, and you hop in and you see these two in the front seat, and right away you know this isn't likely to end well....










It's not an option because it would freak too many riders out.

If the OP is in a pool market just pretend the added family member is the first pax going farther than all the other pax. The other pax wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Whats the difference between insuring me and 2 uber pax and me, my pax and 1 Uber pax? If you have adequate personal/commercial insurance, youre significant other will be fine. Either you have adequate insurance or you don't, regardless of the pax being uber or your husband.


Nope. Insurance companies that cover vehicles for hire have a rule... no one but driver and pax.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Have your wife tell the other passengers that you are a robot and she's there as a supervisor in case of a malfunction. Uber robot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I never understood why this is a ppolicy. As rideshare, why cant I share my ride while i have someone with me? As the OP wants to share a ride while he and his wife go traveling, why shouldnt he be able to share that ride? As long as its stated in the request.
> 
> Perhaps it can be a rider setting where they can get a 10% discount if theyre willing to accept a driver that has their own passenger with them (wife,he, child, etc) I think it should at least be an option.
> 
> When the driver accepts the ping, the pax can be allerted that driver has a front seat pax and the ride will be discounted by 10% if they accept the ride.


Sounds like an App. Designed for THIS IS NEEDED !


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> So say you're name is Rocky, and you're a flying squirrel kinda down on his luck, just trying to make it in the world, and you broke your wing, and you've got a big appointment to meet your friend Bullwinkle at the moose convention, but you can't fly, and you would take the flying option obviously but it's not ready yet so you have take an uberx, and you hop in and you see these two in the front seat, and right away you know this isn't likely to end well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a rare pool ride I did back in the day, the pax said his app gave him info on who else he would be riding with. So, wifey wouldn't show up on their app and you could get a complaint.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> On a rare pool ride I did back in the day, the pax said his app gave him info on who else he would be riding with. So, wifey wouldn't show up on their app and you could get a complaint.


Interesting, wasn't aware. It does sort of reaffirm my suspicion that the main reason for not allowing it is possible rider fear, although they could just inform other pax there will be an additional rider in the car.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> Here it is from Uber, make of it what you will:
> https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...-?nodeId=9db0159e-437e-4932-bbd2-59002f83adde
> 
> View attachment 292622


In other words, since we are independent contractors, Uber can't tell us that we can't. So they just ask us not to, "in the interest of safety and comfort".

It's the old passive aggressive behavior "we're not telling you that you can't.... but you really shouldn't.... or else."


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> In other words, since we are independent contractors, Uber can't tell us that we can't. So they just ask us not to, "in the interest of safety and comfort".
> 
> It's the old passive aggressive behavior "we're not telling you that you can't.... but you really shouldn't.... or else."


While the wording may sound like that. In this case, I believe they will deactivate drivers' accounts for it. Maybe one time they will get away with a warning, but IIRC drivers have had their accounts deactivated for doing it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> While the wording may sound like that. In this case, I believe they will deactivate drivers' accounts for it. Maybe one time they will get away with a warning, but IIRC drivers have had their accounts deactivated for doing it.


Shhhhhh! Thin the herd!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Waze has a carpooling option that you might be able to prearrange something


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

wuber88 said:


> That doesn't make sense. I am still the driver (who passed the background check). The issue here relates to (one of) the passengers. They don't pass background checks, AFAIK. They are strangers to each other. Why does it matter if one of the passengers relates to me? The only difference is that passenger is non-paying. But it shouldn't affect (and doesn't, I am pretty sure) affect how much the rest pay for their rides.


I'm with you on this one. Next week my friend is getting out of prison, he did 12 years for attempted murder. Me and a friend (the one who didn't get caught) are gonna pick him up. The prison is a long ways away. We will have one empty seat. Why shouldn't I be able to make some cheddar on the way there and back?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I'm with you on this one. Next week my friend is getting out of prison, he did 12 years for attempted murder. Me and a friend (the one who didn't get caught) are gonna pick him up. The prison is a long ways away. We will have one empty seat. Why shouldn't I be able to make some cheddar on the way there and back?


So you committed attempted murder but didn't get caught, so pax are safe with just you huh?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> So you committed attempted murder but didn't get caught, so pax are safe with just you huh?


Lol I'm pretty sure he meant it was the accompanying friend who didn't get caught, but really in context I'm not sure that's all that much better actually.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm not speaking to just forcing the issue now, violating TOS. I'm talking about making personal passengers a legitimate option, as part of the TOS. If I'm ridesharing, why am I limited to sharing my ride when I'm alone? Theoretically, if the misses and I are heading into downtown Dallas, why can't I share a ride with another couple who want to do the same thing?


It doesn't matter whether we think it is fair, or makes sense. Uber says no -- not while you are providing rides on our app.


> Uber's liability coverage covers for $1kk for up to 4 pax, it has ample coverage to cover 2 Uber Pax, myself and my personal pax.


$1 million total insurance per accident.

So you think you and your wife should share that coverage from Uber with the unfortunate paying customers you injured? Not happening.

What will happen is what I said above -- Uber's insurance will cover the two paying pax, they will not cover you, and neither will your regular car insurance. And you'll get canceled by your insurance company and deactivated by Uber. Other than that, it sounds like a good plan, lol.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

JimKE said:


> ... not while you are providing rides on our app.


You know, you read what people post, and you get a sense for how they feel about whatever it is they're describing, but more importantly how they're thinking about a thing, whatever the thing is they're discussing.

I talk about the app quite a bit, and I refer to it in many many many different ways, like, for example, the app, $hit app, crap app, crapp, pos app, ube app, uber app, their app, THAT app, etc. But never ever have I ever referred to it either singularly as "my app" or collectively as "our app", it's always disassociated.

The entire concept of a driver thinking about it in terms of "our app" was completely alien to me until you just did it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So you committed attempted murder but didn't get caught, so pax are safe with just you huh?


Who ever said I tried to commit murder? That was my two buddies. I didnt have anything to do with that. I just drove the getaway car.

Don't tell emdeplam or Crosbyandstarsky , okay?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> The entire concept of a driver thinking about it in terms of "our app" was completely alien to me until you just did it.


I probably didn't word that well.

I was saying it was *UBER* saying "not on our (Uber's) app."



Mista T said:


> Who ever said I tried to commit murder? That was my two buddies. I didnt have anything to do with that. I just drove the getaway car.
> 
> Don't tell emdeplam or Crosbyandstarsky , okay?


C'mon T...you can tell us. We're all friends here...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JimKE said:


> C'mon T...you can tell us. We're all friends here...


Lolol

Em would get me deactivated while Uber "investigates" and Crosby would think I was being serious.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

If you feel so inclined, set your destination filter just don't accept any calls and claim the tax deduction. Technically, you _could_ claim you were working but couldn't violate company policy until your other rider had exited. Yea, it's thin and could be considered tax fraud on the other hand but hey, that's the only option I see.

Just enjoy the time off with your wife and leave nosy Uber out of things. You _never_ threesome with Uber! They'll think they are entitled to 40% of your wife next thing you know. If you want to share the ride with a strange, cheap degenerate, try the rideshare section of Craigslist.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> On a rare pool ride I did back in the day, the pax said his app gave him info on who else he would be riding with. So, wifey wouldn't show up on their app and you could get a complaint.


Yes, I can confirm that other pool riders show up in the app for all pool riders.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I'm with you on this one. Next week my friend is getting out of prison, he did 12 years for attempted murder. Me and a friend (the one who didn't get caught) are gonna pick him up. The prison is a long ways away. We will have one empty seat. Why shouldn't I be able to make some cheddar on the way there and back?


_Attempted_ murder? He couldn't successfully pull off a murder? Whatta chump. That must've really been eatin' at him over the last 12 years. Hey, if you're able to pick up some scumbag Uber pax maybe he'll get his chance to set things right.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

mrpjfresh said:


> If you feel so inclined, set your destination filter just don't accept any calls and claim the tax deduction. Technically, you _could_ claim you were working but couldn't violate company policy until your other rider had exited. Yea, it's thin and could be considered tax fraud on the other hand but hey, that's the only option I see.
> 
> Just enjoy the time off with your wife and leave nosy Uber out of things. You _never_ threesome with Uber! They'll think they are entitled to 40% of your wife next thing you know. If you want to share the ride with a strange, cheap degenerate, try the rideshare section of Craigslist.


Speaking of strange, cheap degenerates, I prefer the "wife-sharing" section.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I never understood why this is a ppolicy. As rideshare, why cant I share my ride while i have someone with me? As the OP wants to share a ride while he and his wife go traveling, why shouldnt he be able to share that ride? As long as its stated in the request.
> 
> Perhaps it can be a rider setting where they can get a 10% discount if theyre willing to accept a driver that has their own passenger with them (wife,he, child, etc) I think it should at least be an option.
> 
> When the driver accepts the ping, the pax can be allerted that driver has a front seat pax and the ride will be discounted by 10% if they accept the ride.


Because additional "Driver's extra passenger" has not been background checked. Not that the background check is that good, but...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Yes, I can confirm that other pool riders show up in the app for all pool riders.


That is interesting because my one POOL ride experience led me to believe they had no clue.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Because additional "Driver's extra passenger" has not been background checked. Not that the background check is that good, but...


Then let me pay $15 to have my significant other checked and be an "approved" personal pax. Easy.



Mista T said:


> Who ever said I tried to commit murder? That was my two buddies. I didnt have anything to do with that. I just drove the getaway car.
> 
> Don't tell emdeplam or Crosbyandstarsky , okay?


Guilty through Association, deactivated.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Then let me pay $15 to have my significant other checked and be an "approved" personal pax. Easy.
> 
> Guilty through Association, deactivated.


Then where does the extra seat for the 4 passengers come from?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Any felon could steal a Uber driver's phone and suddenly they are an Uber driver unless they happen to get the "image verification" pop-up. The expectation is that the driver passed a check but the reality is that no driver may necessarily be who they are supposed to be.
> 
> And the same is true with taxis and police cars. Anyone can make their car look like a taxi cab or a police car, or could have stolen one.


Is the felon going to look just like my Uber picture that shows up on the passenger's phone?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Then let me pay $15 to have my significant other checked and be an "approved" personal pax. Easy.


Ok, I have to ask: why would you want to bother to do this? I don't get this at all.

In any event, you can see that (1) it reduces the available seats so that four people can't share the ride, and (2) some riders would be (understandably, I think) creeped out by it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Then where does the extra seat for the 4 passengers come from?


Just like pool, only certain amount of seats are available to the pax. When i as a driver log in, I click "Mary" is in my car with me. Mary has a Checks Background check. Now the app knows that i only have 3 seats left (im XL so I technically have 5) and I wouldnt be allowed to take XL request with Mary with me. Works easier with XL drivers as they would just need to disable XL while having personal pax.

Perhaps this should just a special options just for XL qualified vehicles so it'll still have room for all X pax.

To make this work for X, uber ought to require Pax to set how many others they have. You may lose opportunies that have 4 pax by only have 3 seats agailable but thats the risk you take by bringing Mary with you.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Ok, I have to ask: why would you want to bother to do this? I don't get this at all.
> 
> In any event, you can see that (1) it reduces the available seats so that four people can't share the ride, and (2) some riders would be (understandably, I think) creeped out by it.


Say me and the girlfriend wants to drive the 50 miles to Downtown Dallas. Would be great to get those miles deducted on my taxes and gas paid for by having an Uber pax that also wants to go to Downtown Dallas. Thats truly ridesharing.

Again, the app will notify the pax upon driver accepting the ping that the driver has a pax with them and offer a 10% discount if they accept. They can cancel and re-request for another driver if they dont like the idea.

When a driver accepts a ping, the following message can appear on the pax app:

"Driver has a personal pax with him. You can have a 10% discount for this trip. Do you want to continue with this driver?

[_] Yes, apply the 10% discount
[_] No, I need 4 seats"

Theyre a technology company, they can program anything to the app!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Just like pool, only certain amount of seats are available to the pax. When i as a driver log in, I click "Mary" is in my car with me. Mary has a Checks Background check. Now the app knows that i only have 3 seats left (im XL so I technically have 5) and I wouldnt be allowed to take XL request with Mary with me. Works easier with XL drivers as they would just need to disable XL while having personal pax.
> 
> Perhaps this should just a special options just for XL qualified vehicles so it'll still have room for all X pax.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. I have 7 seats, would be nice to occasionally take one of my peeps. Now, what if one of the Uber pax truly has motion sickness and needs front seat?

ADD: There are a number of passengers that want a quiet car all to themselves, of course shared with driver, but no other passengers.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You could have your wife do a pool ride and then hope someone else gets picked up along the way then you could make a little money and she could ride with you. You might make some money as you would be making a cut of her ride and whoever else you pick up.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

There are several drivers in S. Florida that have a kid riding with them in the front seat to translate for the driver. I have seen it myself and I have been told it by several groups of 4 that I picked up that were pissed because the first driver cancelled on them because he only had room for 3 unless they all wanted to cram into he back seat.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

wuber88 said:


> Going for a pretty long drive to a place I plan to visit with my wife. I am contemplating picking up some riders along the way. Can I specify the number of seats available for this particular trip? Is there a setting I can set in my app?


I have done this before with a friend in my car .
There is a way , just have to word it right .

Go on your trip. Put the app on . Your request going in that direction that comes in next say this
Ping! ( pick up Gloria at ____)
Call Gloria . Hi I have 3 seats available . My app shows me your on pool . Is that ok ?
Gloria - I thought I chose X ?
- strange it shows me pool , do you still want me to come get you ?
< most of the time they'll say yes, if not just say sorry glitch in app and cancel >
Pick them up , and now they think upfront rider is a pool passenger .
I then say to make them feel better .
- hi front passenger I'm gonna drop the back passengers off first , there closer in order ..Cool?
Your friend plays along (yea N o problem )
So Gloria we're dropping you first  hope that's ok with you ?
Gloria - oh thank you I appreciate that .

And you go about it that way . Just play it cooool and make it a glitch thing . And at the end of ride ( sorry about thAt but you know technology lol , have a good day )

I have done this a couple of times . Always works . And a few said no we need four seats. And I'll say yes I got glitch saying it's pool I have another passenger here. I'll go ahead and cancel with no charge . Have a good day .

Try it. I think it'll work for you


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Just like pool, only certain amount of seats are available to the pax. When i as a driver log in, I click "Mary" is in my car with me. Mary has a Checks Background check. Now the app knows that i only have 3 seats left (im XL so I technically have 5) and I wouldnt be allowed to take XL request with Mary with me. Works easier with XL drivers as they would just need to disable XL while having personal pax.
> 
> Perhaps this should just a special options just for XL qualified vehicles so it'll still have room for all X pax.
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with background checks. That's just what they tell the passengers if they ask. It has to do with insurance. The insurance companies will only cover driver and pax. Not driver's guest.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Say me and the girlfriend wants to drive the 50 miles to Downtown Dallas. Would be great to get those miles deducted on my taxes and gas paid for by having an Uber pax that also wants to go to Downtown Dallas. Thats truly ridesharing.


I'm trying to imagine what my wife would say if the two of us were going out (a rare enough occasion as it is) and I said "Hey! Whaddaya say we pick up some grubby pax and have him ride along with us in the back seat so's I can write off the miles on our taxes?" 

No, she wouldn't go for it, nosiree . . .


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> It has nothing to do with background checks. That's just what they tell the passengers if they ask. It has to do with insurance. The insurance companies will only cover driver and pax. Not driver's guest.


So commercial insurance that covers the driver and another employee wont cover the other employee? The only reason insurance doesn't cover what were proposing here is because the insurance was written in such a way. If the system of the app is changed to accomedate what were proposing, the insurance under writter can also adjust the policy to change it as needed. Insurance isn't written on a stone tablet that cannot be modified upon request to be adjusted based on the condition of the activity required.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm trying to imagine what my wife would say if the two of us were going out (a rare enough occasion as it is) and I said "Hey! Whaddaya say we pick up some grubby pax and have him ride along with us in the back seat so's I can write off the miles on our taxes?"
> 
> No, she wouldn't go for it, nosiree . . .


Sounds like youve got a closed minded woman. It could also be your kid, your best friend, your roommate. The concept would open a different dopr for ridesharing as its meant to be.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> You could have your wife do a pool ride and then hope someone else gets picked up along the way then you could make a little money and she could ride with you. You might make some money as you would be making a cut of her ride and whoever else you pick up.


This will land you in hot water or at the very least your wifes account will stop pinging your driver account. Theres posts on here where a driver was using his wife to practice doing uber and got deactivated for fraud, as they think you might be trying to finish a quest with your friend/wife


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> So commercial insurance that covers the driver and another employee wont cover the other employee? The only reason insurance doesn't cover what were proposing here is because the insurance was written in such a way. If the system of the app is changed to accomedate what were proposing, the insurance under writter can also adjust the policy to change it as needed. Insurance isn't written on a stone tablet that cannot be modified upon request to be adjusted based on the condition of the activity required.
> 
> Sounds like youve got a closed minded woman. It could also be your kid, your best friend, your roommate. The concept would open a different dopr for ridesharing as its meant to be.
> 
> This will land you in hot water or at the very least your wifes account will stop pinging your driver account. Theres posts on here where a driver was using his wife to practice doing uber and got deactivated for fraud, as they think you might be trying to finish a quest with your friend/wife


I actually didn't know they had a problem with that. Wife would be a paying customer and Uber would be getting their cut even if your were finishing a quest.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I will admit, I have contemplated doing something along these lines, one time.

Pick up a couple miles from my home. Pax is going to a beach town 2 hours away. Thoughts about asking if I could bring my daughter along, so after the ride we could hang out at the beach. Didn't do it tho ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I actually didn't know they had a problem with that. Wife would be a paying customer and Uber would be getting their cut even if your were finishing a quest.


Quests/guarantees used to be much, much bigger than they are today. Imagine drivers with $2000 weekend guarantees, gonna be 3 rides short? Sure, get the wife to ping ya 3 times for $5 minimum rides ($15) to get hundreds of dollars worth of bonuses.

Uber aint that dumb

If an exploit can be found, a driver will find it and exploit it. I know i did back in those days to maximize my guarantee payout for minimal effort.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Lol at the 2k weekend guarantee. I get complete 26 rides for $30 bucks extra on a good weekend


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

jlong105 said:


> Is the felon going to look just like my Uber picture that shows up on the passenger's phone?


Unless the felon looks significantly different (different gender, race, etc.), probably close enough.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So commercial insurance that covers the driver and another employee wont cover the other employee? The only reason insurance doesn't cover what were proposing here is because the insurance was written in such a way. If the system of the app is changed to accomedate what were proposing, the insurance under writter can also adjust the policy to change it as needed. Insurance isn't written on a stone tablet that cannot be modified upon request to be adjusted based on the condition of the activity required.


First off, drivers aren't employees. Independent contractors, remember? As such, the contract reigns supreme, and TOS says drivers and pax only.

Yes, the algorithim COULD be tweaked to allow drivers to bring a friend. Insurance, not so much, as there are no employees involved. And, even if insurance WOULD allow it, why would U/L allow it? There's no benefit for them or the pax. If anything, it would cost them money on the insurance.

Even taxis don't allow this, unless the person riding with the DRIVER is an EMPLOYEE.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> In other words, since we are independent contractors, Uber can't tell us that we can't. So they just ask us not to, "in the interest of safety and comfort".
> 
> It's the old passive aggressive behavior "we're not telling you that you can't.... but you really shouldn't.... or else."


"In the interest of safety and comfort for riders, friends and family of driver-partners MAY NOT ride in their vehicle during a trip. When online, please DO NOT ALLOW other passengers to ride in your vehicle."

Seems cut and dry to me. They are telling us we can't. "May not" and "can not" mean almost the same thing. May not means you are not allowed to. Can not implies it is not possible.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

wuber88 said:


> Going for a pretty long drive to a place I plan to visit with my wife. I am contemplating picking up some riders along the way. Can I specify the number of seats available for this particular trip? Is there a setting I can set in my app?


You could just take only the Pool rides


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

You Are Training


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

wuber88 said:


> Going for a pretty long drive to a place I plan to visit with my wife. I am contemplating picking up some riders along the way. Can I specify the number of seats available for this particular trip? Is there a setting I can set in my app?


Sure you can, I've done this many times, not with *your *wife, but.....

Anyhow, don't worry about the naysayers, it is just a matter of calling up the pax and explaining that you have a 'trainee' on board or an Über inspector/executive/CEO - just make something up, and clearly state that you only have 3, 2 or whatever seats available. If you get your babe wife to wear an Über T Shirt and have a clip board or similar, it looks pretty official.

I have done this number of times with another driver who is on the forum and we had a blast.

Über's rules clearly state a lot of things but the overriding rule is that you are an independent contractor, and so like them, you do whatever you damn well feel like.

.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> the overriding rule is that you are an independent contractor, and so like them, you do whatever you damn well feel like


And being an independent contractor, Uber can deactivate you at any time, for no reason whatsoever.

It's just a bad idea, even though it sounds like fun otherwise.

I did show my Significant Other what it looks like when I get a ping. We were out to dinner with a friend, and I started driving when we finished dinner. The S.O. watched for a couple of minutes until the first ping came in.

This was back when it made the "submarine sound" in the old app, so it was particularly impressive.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Another option, I guess, is to simply turn on the app and decline or ignore all the pings that come in. 

You can write off dead miles. So, on your 50 mile excursion, you were "open for business", but none of the ride offers that came in were acceptable to you for one reason or another. Hey, you're just choosy -- that's not against the rules. This one is too far away, that one is not at surge prices, etc., etc.. So in the end, you didn't actually accept any riders, but you were still technically "working", at least in the sense that you were receiving ride offers. As we all know, there are sometimes occasions when you work when you just don't receive any good pings.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> First off, drivers aren't employees. Independent contractors, remember? As such, the contract reigns supreme, and TOS says drivers and pax only.
> 
> Yes, the algorithim COULD be tweaked to allow drivers to bring a friend. Insurance, not so much, as there are no employees involved. And, even if insurance WOULD allow it, why would U/L allow it? There's no benefit for them or the pax. If anything, it would cost them money on the insurance.
> 
> Even taxis don't allow this, unless the person riding with the DRIVER is an EMPLOYEE.


Again, the TOS is written that way because they wanted it to be written that way. The TOS can be rewritten and updated to accomedate a change of services offered.

Benefit? More drivers/vehicles available on the road! Less surges to pay drivers and more of the upfront pricing they can keep!

Taxis are not RIDE SHARE.

And AGAIN insurance covers what you tell them to cover. Policies can be rewritten and update to cover anything you tell them to cover and theyll adjust the costs accordingly.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> One word answer...
> 
> Insurance.


^^^this^^^

AND...neither U or L want you commingling passengers.



Wonkytonk said:


> So say you're name is Rocky, and you're a flying squirrel kinda down on his luck, just trying to make it in the world, and you broke your wing, and you've got a big appointment to meet your friend Bullwinkle at the moose convention, but you can't fly, and you would take the flying option obviously but it's not ready yet so you have take an uberx, and you hop in and you see these two in the front seat, and right away you know this isn't likely to end well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All pax are notified of others riders in the pax app in real time


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Hmmm. I am just thinking about it as I am not even sure my wife would be ok with the idea. But I guess this Uber rule just nips it in the bud.
> Thanks for the quick response!


The basic training info you were supposed to read through also would've nipped it in the bud. Ok I'm teasing you but they did send you a link for training that you absolutely need to watch and then you need to read these forums to find out about all the BS they gloss over


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

wuber88 said:


> Going for a pretty long drive to a place I plan to visit with my wife. I am contemplating picking up some riders along the way. Can I specify the number of seats available for this particular trip? Is there a setting I can set in my app?


----------------------

What "reg barclay" states is one reason. Another, is -- you cannot set the rides for "shared/pool" only. If a pax does not want a shared/pool ride and you show up with a person in the car, it could create problems for you. --


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Going for a pretty long drive to a place I plan to visit with my wife. I am contemplating picking up some riders along the way. Can I specify the number of seats available for this particular trip? Is there a setting I can set in my app?


That's super duper against policy.

So no.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wuber88 said:


> Ok, it does make sense in the case of a UberX rider. He or she doesn't expect anybody else in the car except the driver and he/she is paying a premium for that.


You lost me at "paying a premium".



UberHammer said:


> In other words, since we are independent contractors, Uber can't tell us that we can't. So they just ask us not to, "in the interest of safety and comfort".
> 
> It's the old passive aggressive behavior "we're not telling you that you can't.... but you really shouldn't.... or else."


It says "may not".

How are you interpreting that as asking?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It says "may not".
> 
> How are you interpreting that as asking?


Because in their statement, Uber is speaking on behalf of the riders. Since they can't legally speak on their behalf (3rd party), it's a request, not a requirement.


----------



## Ant42 (Dec 8, 2018)

Have your wife request a pool ride, pick her up and when you get to your destination use the don't charge option for your wife. Should handle all issues raised.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ant42 said:


> Have your wife request a pool ride, pick her up and when you get to your destination use the don't charge option for your wife. Should handle all issues raised.


That would be a good way to get deactivated for sure, if they found out... Insurance issues again... fraud.


----------



## Ant42 (Dec 8, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> That would be a good way to get deactivated for sure, if they found out... Insurance issues again... fraud.


What fraud is being committed? A pool rider gets a pool ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I never understood why this is a ppolicy. As rideshare, why cant I share my ride while i have someone with me?












C'mon, SteveK2016. Everyone and his cat knows that the term "Rideshare" was just a device used to try to help circumvent the law in the early days, in the context of the illegality of UberLyft's operations. The word does nothing to describe the nature of the automated dispatch taxi service that it actually is.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Bottom line. Ridesharing doesn't really mean ridesharing. It means driving for hire with a more hip sounding name.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I hope someday they add an option for that.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Huh? I never said otherwise. In any case, if the only reason your wife can't ride is because she hasn't passed a background check, maybe Uber should let you pay a fee to have a background check done on your friends and family members so they can be with you when you drive.
> 
> I never will understand the background check obsession many people have.* People are too afraid of each other I think because they mostly go about unarmed*.


?? unarmed. Not here. You sure you don't drive in California?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Homie G said:


> ?? unarmed. Not here. You sure you don't drive in California?


I actually do drive into California. But I prefer not to.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I actually do drive into California. But I prefer not to.


I'll bet you don't like driving in CA. Isn't that one of the places where most law abiding background checked highly trained citizens can't legally carry and only the criminals do?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Going for a pretty long drive to a place I plan to visit with my wife. I am contemplating picking up some riders along the way. Can I specify the number of seats available for this particular trip? Is there a setting I can set in my app?


No you cannot have your wife or anyone else in the car


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> There are several drivers in S. Florida that have a kid riding with them in the front seat to translate for the driver. I have seen it myself and I have been told it by several groups of 4 that I picked up that were pissed because the first driver cancelled on them because he only had room for 3 unless they all wanted to cram into he back seat.


Que?



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No you cannot have your wife or anyone else in the car


Especially "...anyone else!"


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

It all works out until it doesn’t.
If you got into a situation, whose interests would you trample? The wife or the paying passenger?


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Back in the early days of Uber/Lyft this happened a lot when I was a pax. Remember back then people actually still believed it was “ridesharing”.

Except for the occasional stupid college dudebros most of the time I ran into this was a husband and wife. Wife didn’t feel safe picking up strangers on her own. I can’t remember if I knew ratings exist back then because I certainly would have one starred those fools.

I have had to sit through arguments about dishes and constant “I love you’s“, and one guy starring at me in the rear view mirror the whole ride because I was making friendly conversation with the driver (his wife).

If I saw this today I would cancel and file a complaint with Uber/Lyft.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

What if you have a service dog, and...

What if your spouse is the handler for your "service dog"?

Here's what the ADA says on third party control of a service animal...

*Q27. What does under control mean? Do service animals have to be on a leash? Do they have to be quiet and not bark?
A*. The ADA requires that service animals be under the control of the handler at all times. In most instances, the handler will be the individual with a disability *or a third party who accompanies the individual with a disability*.

*Q15. What happens if a patient who uses a service animal is admitted to the hospital and is unable to care for or supervise their animal?
A*. If the patient is not able to care for the service animal, *the patient can make arrangements for a family member or friend to come to the hospital to provide these services*, as it is always preferable that the service animal and its handler not be separated, or to keep the dog during the hospitalization.

Clearly, it allows for a third party to be the "handler".

This would be an interesting case if a driver were to be deactivated because they had A) a legit service animal and B) used a third party to keep the service animal "under control" since they couldn't possibly be expected to do it while driving.

Or screw it, what if you just lie like every pax I've ever had with a "service dog" and claim *your spouse* is your "emotional support animal"?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KenLV said:


> What if you have a service dog, and...
> 
> What if your spouse is the handler for your "service dog"?
> 
> ...


SAs are only afforded ADA protection if the handler is there. Otherwise, they are just another pet, albeit a very well-behaved, highly-trained/skilled, very expensive pet. The only type of exception I can think of is if the handler is going to have surgery or other medical procedure or testing and the SA can't go in certain areas of the hospital with them. Then the handler's friend can probably keep the dog in the waiting area, or take it home and return, when the team can be reunited.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> Going for a pretty long drive to a place I plan to visit with my wife. I am contemplating picking up some riders along the way. Can I specify the number of seats available for this particular trip? Is there a setting I can set in my app?


Not allowed to have anyone other than requesting pax in your vehicle


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Just do pool rides on the way there. They will never catch on.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Just do pool rides on the way there. They will never catch on.


That won't work.

See this one from a while back in the topic.



hanging in there said:


> On a rare pool ride I did back in the day, the pax said his app gave him info on who else he would be riding with. So, wifey wouldn't show up on their app and you could get a complaint.


----------

